# Welcome to DIRECTV Extras



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. We've made a few changes to the forum today. With all of the new things that DIRECTV is coming up with it was becoming apparent that some better organization was necessary.

As a result, we have created the DIRECTV Extras forum. This forum will be used for items such as:


Quicktune
DVR Scheduler (iPhone, web, wap, etc.)
MediaShare
Interactive
DIRECTV2PC

In addition, we'll add other new "stuff" from DIRECTV here that may not fit a particular set top box category. We hope you enjoy the new look.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Good idea


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Doug, I'm for easy navigation.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I think this is a great idea ... Hopefully this will make it easier for members to locate information because topics will be organized in focused forums. :up:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

This is a great idea. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

And the great DBSTalk improvements continue. Great job and great idea.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Good idea, this will make it easier to find certain topics.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm rearranging my IE favorite shortcuts along the same lines...makes everything very easy to get to...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't believe you didn't title this announcement "Extra! Extra! Read all about it".

Very disappointed.


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome idea; thanks!


----------

